# Big half rack Buck on trail cam



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

got a picture of this buck the other day.. It would be a great deer if it had the other half of the rack..Now the question is, would you shoot or pass?


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

JRBASSER said:


> View attachment 104238
> 
> 
> got a picture of this buck the other day.. It would be a great deer if it had the other half of the rack..Now the question is, would you shoot or pass?


your choice?? what would you do???


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Personally I would pass. 
My partner shot a half rack buck last year. He didn't know it when he shot or I'm sure he would have passed. He refers to that deer as 50 cents.


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

Shoot it. That is just my opinion but I kill for meat not for the trophy, don't get me wrong a trophy is nice but I want meat in the freezer


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Big rut neck! That mount would actually turn out to be quite unique! That said, I have to say what several old timers told me years ago-You CAN'T eat Horns!


----------

